# Notebook bildschirm bleib SCHWARZ?!!



## milchstrasse7 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, also ich hab ein riiiesen Problem:
Ich hab mir von nem freund ein Acer Nootebook ausgeliehen und wollte es ihm jetz eigentlich auch abkaufen nachdem ich es fast 2 Monate "getestet" habe.
So.... heute morgen wollte ich ein wenig im netz surfen also ich nach ca. 10 Minuten Inbetriebnahme einen bluescreen bekommen habe. (hatte ich früher noch nie und mein freund auch nicht)
Ich dachte gleich mal: UPS! 
weil mir bewusst war mit solchen bluescreens ist nicht zu spaßen und ich kann das Notebook schon so gut wie in den müll hauen.
Aber egal. Der Laptop startete von aleine neu und alles war wieder in Ordnung... für 5 Minuten! dann das selbe nochmal.
Also... neu gestartet ---> nach ein paar Minuten das selbe.
---> neu gestaret und was ist? der lüfter läuft zwar und die LED´s leuchten aber der Bildschirm bleibt komplett schwarz!?
habe ein paar mal versucht ihn neu zu startet aber vergebens...
---> Akku raus Netzteil ran---> er läuft wieder für 10 Minuten.
---> dann bluescreen und seit dem geht er gar nicht mehr an. Akku rein raus hin und her Netzteil rein raus gegen die wand wieder rein hin und her---> keine Chance.
Jetz MUSS ich ihm das teil abkaufen und bekomme für das Geld einen kaputten Laptop?? ich flipp aus (
Kennt irgendjemand dieses Problem und weiß rat? ICH FLEHE EUCH AN! :.(
Danke für jede hilfe und sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung. Aber ich bin kurz vorm auszucken.

EDIT: im bluescreen konnte ich nur einmal kurz erkennen, dass da stand: STOP: 000000...000 (lauter nullen aber nicht wirklich hohe zahlen) ich bin mir auch nicht mehr sicher. aber aufjedenfall stand da "STOP:000..."


----------



## DumBaz (13. Oktober 2013)

Hey milchstraee7

Lad dir mal das Tool Bluescreenview von Chip
und lad mal ein Pic hier hoch wenn moeglich.

Damit kannst du/wir sehen was bei dir Los ist.

Denn ohne genaueren Infos kann dir auch
nicht wirklich geholfen werden.

Das ist wie Stochern nach der Beruehmten
NADEL im Heuhaufen 

MfG
DumBaz


----------



## der_knoben (13. Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist der Grafikchip oder das Mainboard hin. Inwiefern du da jetzt Schuld dran hast, sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (13. Oktober 2013)

ja das mit dem bluescreenview wird nie funktionieren... er lässt sich ja nicht hochfahren. (schreibe vom desktop-pc aus)
Aber danke für den tipp.


----------



## DumBaz (13. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst ja versuchen die NB-HDD auszubauen und in deinen
Desktop-PC Testweise einbauen und dich dann durchhangeln
bis du zu dem Punk auf der NB-HDD kommst wo das Dump-File liegt.

Finden wirst du das Dump-File hier :

NB-HDD:\Windows\Minidump

Das laedst du mit Bluescreenview auf deinem Desktop-PC
und siehst dir das Dump-File genau an und bekommst
die INFOS die du willst auch so.

MfG
DumBaz


----------



## milchstrasse7 (13. Oktober 2013)

hab grad die Festplatte vom Notebook gegen eine SSD ausgetauscht und tests halber nur 2 (statt 4) GB ram eingebaut. Resultat. Ich drück auf starten --> der lüfter läuft 3 sek hoch und dann ist er aus. nach ner halben Minute läuft er die ganze zeit konstant auf niedriger Drehzahl. (bild bleibt schwarz und er fährt nicht hoch)

EDIT: ach ja: kurz vor den bluescreens kamen immer grafikfehler über den ganzen Bildschirm. (so streifen) und jetz kommt ja gar kein bild mehr... ist mir die graka eingegangen?


----------



## iTzZent (13. Oktober 2013)

Welches Gerät ist es denn genau ? ..


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht ist einfach nur die Wärmeleitpaste eingetrocknet, tausch die mal aus.


----------



## milchstrasse7 (13. Oktober 2013)

es ist ein acer aspire 5552g
Ich versteh aber nicht, wie das von einer Minute auf die andere passieren konnte.... ich saß in meinem bett und plötzlich dieser grafikfehler (nur ganz kurz...so 2-3 sek.) und dann bluescreen... -.-
Aber wiso lässt er sich jetz gar nicht mehr hochfahren? ich kann nicht mal ins bios weil der Bildschirm ja schwarz ist... Und die cpu oder die HDD hört man auch nicht. (hatte SSD auch schon probiert)
Könnte es die graka sein? oder gar das Motherboard?
danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. Oktober 2013)

Man darf ein Notebook niemals im Bett verwenden, erstens werden die Lüftungsschlitze blockiert und zweitens wird sehr viel Staub eingesaugt.
Wiegesagt, zerlege das Gerät erstmal und tausche die Wärmeleitpaste aus, Acer verwendet die billigste Paste was es gibt.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Paste zerlaufen oder eingetrocknet und verursacht einen Kurzschluss.


----------

